# Searing a Foie Gras torchon



## AnxiousCowboy (Mar 7, 2013)

Need some input here. I want to roll a lobe of foie gras into a cylinder like a torchon but still be able to sear it to get the crust and serve it hot. I tried it with a torchon I currently have but the texture kind of falls apart and doesnt get a nice crust when seared, rather a mush. Has anyone ever done this successfully? Maybe with activa? Wouldnt mind hearing a success story so that a couple tests dont **** up my food cost!


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 7, 2013)

Portion the torchon, freeze, and sear from frozen. You'll get a good crust, and the foie stays together


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Mar 7, 2013)

How do you make your torchon when you do this? Marinate and barely poach? or do you marinate and roll the cylinder at room temp? Thanks for the advice


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 7, 2013)

Room temp


----------

